# Recommendations for a DSLR camera



## cousma (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello,

I am new to the site and ready to get in the world of photography.
I am a beginner in photography and i am looking to buy my first DSLR. I have looked for entry level models and i like Canon EOS 200D and Canon EOS 750D. My budget is 500£. 
Which models would you recommend? I would be interested also in packages like camera body + extra lens+memory card+tripod

Thank you.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 7, 2018)

Both solid cameras. Go to a shop and pick them up etc and that may help you decide. Your in the UK? Where do you intend to buy?


----------



## cousma (Mar 7, 2018)

I will buy from amazon or ebay or an online shop, whichever gives me the best price. i am in the UK yes.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 7, 2018)

Have a look @ Hdew cameras online. They generally have good kit bargains. What will you mainly use your camera for (type of photos, video etc)?


----------



## cousma (Mar 7, 2018)

I will use it to take photos more when i travel.


----------



## vin88 (Mar 7, 2018)

welcome to the forum.   vin


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

I am also looking for my first DSLR however I cannot find the 200d or 750d within your price range complete with lense and bag...


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

personally I am at a cross roads as I am looking at a similar budget however I have found a few good deals on the canon 1300d at below £300 with the kit lense, my question is do I pay the extra for the canon 2000d or Nikon d3400, both of these feature an increase to 24mp however the Nikon also reaches iso25600 I believe


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

I would not worry about iso 25600, you likely won't be using it even if it says you can. 

Any new dslr is very capable. There have been sensor improvement over the last while, so I would if I was buying a system try and get one with that systems latest chip. The Nikon 24mp cameras are very good imagers, I believe canons 24mp ones are an improvement over previous ones such as the one used in the 1300d. 

This doesn't mean the 1300d is not a good capable imager.

Good lenses are as if not more important than cameras


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

I had suspected I would never use the increased iso however over than battery life on the Nikon being approx 1200 shot compared to the cannons 500 shot I have been struggling to decide, the local chain stores are pretty useless and I haven't had chance to go to a "specialist" store due to work, I am looking at purchasing a tripod so in terms of lenses would you say it is worth paying for a canon is lense or Nikon vr? If yes the 1300d would allow me to stay within my budget as the kit and a second lense after I have played around with it


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

I would say get either with a stabilised kit lens, either vr or IS, whichever brand you go for. You'll may find that if you buy say an 18-55 kit you'll almost immediately want more range. I'd recommend stretch the budget to maybe an 18-105 or 18-140 or 18-135 depending on the brand, it gives a good starting point I'm my ooiopin


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

I have found a tamron 75-300 kit which includes the smaller lense for £400 Which would keep me within budget, is it better to have the single lense over the two considering the 18-100+ new are looking at I've £300 I am sorry for the questions but I don't want to end up in a money pit and then get to the point of spending so much money and not knowing how to even use the equipment I have


----------



## cousma (Mar 9, 2018)

I have found here in UK the Canon 200d and 750d with lens at 540£-550£ so i think it would worth these extra pounds to buy it. Nikon d3400 does not have built in wifi as the canon 1300d, 200d and 750d it only has Bluetooth where you can transfer images limited to a size (i am not sure it might be 2MB). However i have read reviews and they say it is a good camera to start. 
For the 1300d, i have seen it in action as my best friend has bought it, it is very easy to use produces high quality images and is cheaper, you can find it £329 with one lens but i don't want to buy the same camera...


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

There are a couple of places doing it with £30 off (the 2000d which is the upgrade and 4000d which is the equivalent with a few things removed come out soon) I had overlooked the Nikon not having wifi


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

Steve-b said:


> I have found a tamron 75-300 kit which includes the smaller lense for £400 Which would keep me within budget, is it better to have the single lense over the two considering the 18-100+ new are looking at I've £300 I am sorry for the questions but I don't want to end up in a money pit and then get to the point of spending so much money and not knowing how to even use the equipment I have



So what is the total kit for 400?


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

cousma said:


> I have found here in UK the Canon 200d and 750d with lens at 540£-550£ so i think it would worth these extra pounds to buy it. Nikon d3400 does not have built in wifi as the canon 1300d, 200d and 750d it only has Bluetooth where you can transfer images limited to a size (i am not sure it might be 2MB). However i have read reviews and they say it is a good camera to start.
> For the 1300d, i have seen it in action as my best friend has bought it, it is very easy to use produces high quality images and is cheaper, you can find it £329 with one lens but i don't want to buy the same camera...



I recommend this if your willing to spend that amount

Nikon D5300  18-140mm VR Kit


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

If screenshots are allowed I have attached below, although it doesn't include any vr/Is capabilities


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

Ya, the screenshot is there but I can't read the details, what cam is it, what kit lens


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

Canon 1300d
Canon ef-s 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 III
Tamron 70-300mm macro lens f4-5.6
Total : £398.99

I have also found 
Canon 1300d
Canon ef-s 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 III
£299.99 
Sigma 70-300mm macro lens f4-5.6
£98 
Total £397.99


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

Steve-b said:


> Canon 1300d
> Canon ef-s 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 III
> Tamron 70-300mm macro lens f4-5.6
> Total : £398.99
> ...



Both very similar kits and both good for the money. My only reservation is the 18-55 kit lens is not stabilised. Photographers for many years got by without stabilised lenses, but now that you can get them why not avail. I'm fairly sure you'd get a 1300d with stabilised kit lens for not much more


----------



## cousma (Mar 9, 2018)

Canon EOS 750D Kit 18-55 STM

What do you think about this? Under 500£


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2018)

cousma said:


> Canon EOS 750D Kit 18-55 STM
> 
> What do you think about this? Under 500£



I think it looks pretty good


----------



## Steve-b (Mar 9, 2018)

I am unable to find stock without turning t9 Amazon and prices are ranging from £350 - £380 for the canon 18-55 IS ii again I think this is due to the upcoming release of newer models


----------

